# Did I Do A "No-No?" (I messed with Stairway)



## Erick - BVA (Jan 14, 2021)

Polyphonic autotuning


----------



## ilja (Jan 14, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> Polyphonic autotuning



Awesome!!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 15, 2021)

ilja said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks, wasn't really sure how this would be received...since well, it's Stairway to Heaven. You can't play it in music stores after all. Because people are sick of it? or because it's "sacred?"
Not sure myself. I personally think it's an overrated song lol


----------



## ilja (Jan 15, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> Thanks, wasn't really sure how this would be received...since well, it's Stairway to Heaven. You can't play it in music stores after all. Because people are sick of it? or because it's "sacred?"
> Not sure myself. I personally think it's an overrated song lol


It´s right up my alley. Things shouldn´t be taken so serious, where if not in music we can take all the liberty we want, right? I personally like the song, maybe it´s just a bit overplayed? How did you do this? Melodyne?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh, STH! What's next, the Star Wars theme?
I seriously hoped you tried a rick roll.

No, really, if you want people to listen to your music avoid STH, Smoke on the Water, Smells Like Teen Spirit, Sad But True, Für Elise, BWV 565,...
(Donauwalzer if austrians are nearby)

Btw. that HDR picture is there to upset the rest of humankind?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 15, 2021)

Love it!

Let's mess with the idols!

I'd like to know how you did that


----------



## GNP (Jan 15, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> Thanks, wasn't really sure how this would be received...since well, it's Stairway to Heaven. You can't play it in music stores after all. Because people are sick of it? or because it's "sacred?"
> Not sure myself. I personally think it's an overrated song lol


Overrated enough for you to fuck with it, lol

Coz if you fucked with a song nobody knows, who cares, right?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Oh, STH! What's next, the Star Wars theme?
> I seriously hoped you tried a rick roll.
> 
> No, really, if you want people to listen to your music avoid STH, Smoke on the Water, Smells Like Teen Spirit, Sad But True, Für Elise, BWV 565,...
> ...


I'm a bit of a troll, so your list made me think I should do this to all of those tracks


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2021)

GNP said:


> Overrated enough for you to fuck with it, lol
> 
> Coz if you fucked with a song nobody knows, who cares, right?


I actually really like the song, but it's received this "god like" status where it's untouchable.
Great track, but still overrated in my opinion lol
But I don't hold any rock music as untouchable or sacred. My highschool band covered this at the Maple Syrup festival in Michigan probably 17 years ago. Wish it was recorded because I think we did a decent job.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Let's mess with the idols!
> 
> I'd like to know how you did that


It's a secret... kidding. lol
I'll reply soon with how I did it.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 16, 2021)

Erick - BVA said:


> I'm a bit of a troll, so your list made me think I should do this to all of those tracks


I support that!
Add something from Zimmer too, for this forum


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2021)

ilja said:


> It´s right up my alley. Things shouldn´t be taken so serious, where if not in music we can take all the liberty we want, right? I personally like the song, maybe it´s just a bit overplayed? How did you do this? Melodyne?


agreed. Nah, was done with Pitchmap by Zynaptiq. Added some reverb to help mask the artifacts. Not a great tool for polyphonic tuning (even though that's what it's billed as). I'm sure Melodyne would be better? But I don't have Melodyne haha


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Oh, STH! What's next, the Star Wars theme?
> I seriously hoped you tried a rick roll.
> 
> No, really, if you want people to listen to your music avoid STH, Smoke on the Water, Smells Like Teen Spirit, Sad But True, Für Elise, BWV 565,...
> ...


I have Austrian heritage. Does that mean I can do Donauwalzer? lol


----------



## PerryD (Jan 17, 2021)

Ha! I have Melodyne Studio and had to try a quick poly re-tune. Seems somehow appropriate for a 2020 Christmas.


----------

